# SRAM Red Rear Derailleur & 11-28?



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi,

I just got my Kestrel RT-900. It's a full SRAM Red build w/ an 11-23 cassette (supposed to be a 12-25, but it wasn't). I also bought an 11-28 Red Cassette, but my mechanic tells me it won't work with a short cage Rear Derailleur. Is that the case? The guy at the place I bought it at said it would.

How can I find this out for sure? I really want to use the 11-28, not the 11-23.

Thanks!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Should work fine—specs say maximum sprocket is 28T. Total wrap capacity is 33T, so you're right on the money there as well even if you have a 50/34 compact. Wrap = (50 - 34) + (28 - 11) = 16 + 17 = 33. 

Tech manual (large file), see page 6: 
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/sram/dealers/MY10-SRAM-Tech-Manual-Rev-A.pdf

/w


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Red rear will absolutely work fine with an 11-28.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Heck, the Red (1090) cassette is available as an 11-28. I'm pretty sure SRAM wouldn't sell it as part of the Red line if it wouldn't work with the Red derailleur.

Asad


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks, fellas, this is what I thought. I'm going to go back and have him dial in the 11-28 (I can do next to nothing myself when it comes to bike maintenance and adjustments!)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if your mechanic thinks it won't work, it might be time for a new mechanic...


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

He's a really good mechanic – he may have just got this one wrong.


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

SBH1973 said:


> He's a really good mechanic – he may have just got this one wrong.


New mechanic time. I don't think Red even has a long reach RD in the line-up. I run everything from a 23/11 to the 28/11 and they are work great.

-John


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

My mechanic just isn't familiar with SRAM Red apparently - he's a great guy and great mechanic, jiust didn't get this one right.

Anyway, I called around, found a mechanic who's worked on SRAM Red and he installed the 11-28 (something I could do) and also got me dialed in properly (the shifting was a mess before). He had to remove the Wipperman chain, which came with bike. He riuns SRAM Red on his bike and he recommended a Rival chain.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been looking at those cassettes, too pricey for me - I'll give you $75 shipped though...

Seriously though; if your looking to sell set a price at least you won't have to deal with posts like this.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

NEO Dan,

I would have taken $75, actually, but I decided to keep it. The 11-28 will be good for climbing in the mountains, but the 11-23 is more suited to the rolling hills/flats where I live. The jump from 22-25-28 on the 11-28 is really too much for anything but steep hills.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't beat up on the mechanic too much guys. For Campy and most of the Shimano he would be right. I would guess that "short" means different things to different manufacturers.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

My mechanic is great - he just got this one wrong, perhaps because he hasn't worked on SRAM Red.


----------

